# dryin on a screen in a box vs hang drying...



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

which works better , or do they work just the same?


----------



## smokybear (Mar 7, 2008)

I think hang drying is preferred over drying on a screen because the screen will leave unsightly flat spots on your bud. After spending all that time on those buds, might as well look fantastic right? Just my thoughts, good luck either way though. Take care my friend.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

will the box work tho?


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 7, 2008)

yes of course


----------



## COWGIRL413 (Mar 22, 2008)

After using a herb dryer, I would never go back to hang drying.
My herb dryer also has a carbon filter in it that eliminates the odors you have when you hang them to dry.   Don't have to worry about mold either.  
I compared the potency doing it both ways, I could tell no difference.  Best investment I made.
http://stores.ebay.com/FOOTHILL-FILTERS
Good Growing


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2008)

COWGIRL413 said:
			
		

> After using a herb dryer, I would never go back to hang drying.
> My herb dryer also has a carbon filter in it that eliminates the odors you have when you hang them to dry.   Don't have to worry about mold either.
> I compared the potency doing it both ways, I could tell no difference.  Best investment I made.
> http://stores.ebay.com/FOOTHILL-FILTERS
> Good Growing


 http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16516
..or you could build your own for about 25% of the cost..


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

How fast do the buds dry in this style dryer?​


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

The one I built left the buds hanging. Best of both worlds.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2008)

Does it smoke better if it looks pretty?
Mine gets into all kind of shapes, its the High im after, not her looks


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Can I ask whats there difference from hanging them or leaving them on a shelf?


----------



## imager777 (Mar 24, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Does it smoke better if it looks pretty?



Psycologically, for most people, yes... it actually smokes better.  That's really all that matters.  If you see a nice bud and honestly believe that it will be better; then it will be.  That's why plecebos have cured more illnesses than any other medication.  That's why people are hesitant to eat disgusting looking food.  

I can't think of any other reason it would really make a difference though; other than some of the trichomes, on the side it's laying on, being destroyed.

I dry flat; unless it's a big cola, by the way.  I seem to get a more even dry, without having to worry about turning/flipping, when I hang dry my colas.


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 24, 2008)

id say no ive had some gnarly lookin weed some cat piss dont remember if it was that or the sour diesel or maybe some else like my GDP didnt cure it at all was alright but when oven dried kinda paperish but still a very good smoke without a bad exhale


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

> I seem to get a more even dry, without having to worry about turning/flipping, when I hang dry my colas.


I agree.


----------



## harvester (Mar 24, 2008)

COWGIRL413 said:
			
		

> After using a herb dryer, I would never go back to hang drying.
> My herb dryer also has a carbon filter in it that eliminates the odors you have when you hang them to dry. Don't have to worry about mold either.
> I compared the potency doing it both ways, I could tell no difference. Best investment I made.
> http://stores.ebay.com/FOOTHILL-FILTERSit is actually a scientific fact that your little herb dryer will lower the thc content of the buds and will adversly alter the taste.i personally like great tasting weed so id never ever use your little box
> Good Growing


keep it green


----------



## COWGIRL413 (Mar 25, 2008)

Depending on the size of the bud, average is 3 to 4 days.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 25, 2008)

ok, hang drying is quicker but not betterin  every instance...the slower cure the smoother the smoke. some methods you can cure quicker- but if you take a slow cure compared to a short water cure  the slow cure will be better but the quick cure might outweigh it because of necessity....

catch my drift>?


goodluck, i like a flush before chop plus a slow jar cure after hanging* AND *bagging....


----------

